# Derek Boogard Found Dead



## ittoa666 (May 14, 2011)

Derek Boogaard found dead; Rangers' player was 28 - NHL - Sporting News

This sucks for any New York fans.


----------



## Thep (May 15, 2011)

I was just thinking how bad it would suck if that said Derek Boyer found dead.


----------

